# .45 lead ball another spruce grouse



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Good shooting! Im liking the .45 lead alot lately.. they certainly get the job done


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

these pics are of the same bird, .45 cal lead this time. I always break the neck when I get the bird, this time the head came off. this PS2 from A+ is my favorite hunting slingshot. This one was a close shot about 33 feet. It seems like a small one this time but it will still make some delicious soup. I like the .45 lead for longer shots and the .50 steel for closer shots but they perform about the same


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Its a bit hard to see the band dimensions, but I have been using 9.5" 27mm wide straight cuts of latex that have great life, and throw the .45s at around 240 fps at my draw.. plenty of thump for a bird or rat..


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Great shooting Sir, lead does it every time again.

I trust you did not leave any in the environment (?); like I personally care though.
Just being P.C. with the topics recently is all.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Bullseye Ben, I just plucked the bird and even though it was a close shot I was still surprised that the .45 cal. lead ball passed completely through the grouse. It did considerable damage before exiting. Because of the low temperatures and frosting at night I was going to downsize to .40 cal lead balls but this catch proved that .45cal lead is still an excellent round even in colder temps. These measurements are not exact but the bands are about 28-29mm at the forks to around 20mm at the pouch.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice shooting! Took its head off? thats kind of rare actually... Ive even hit doves with the same shot placement you made and you bet they're heads were still hanging on.

Good shot though man..

SMS


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Great shot!, 45 is awesome, I just picked up a few boxes of 40 cal myself, I like it a lot for speed and power


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice, .45 lead did the job very nicely.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

the head came off while I was ringing the neck to make sure it was dead. that would be awesome if the head came off from the shot though


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Not sure where yall are getting your balls from if your not casting them yourself Track of the Wolf has a decent price on all different sizes. Really nice if you want to try different sizes to figure out what mold to order.

http://www.trackofthewolf.com/List/Item.aspx/127/2


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Nicholson said:


> the head came off while I was ringing the neck to make sure it was dead. that would be awesome if the head came off from the shot though


 Oh well That makes since now! Good shot placement.

SMS


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

August West said:


> Not sure where yall are getting your balls from if your not casting them yourself Track of the Wolf has a decent price on all different sizes. Really nice if you want to try different sizes to figure out what mold to order.
> 
> http://www.trackofthewolf.com/List/Item.aspx/127/2


 Thanks man! Thats super helpful to me.

Edit: Do you know how much shipping is? Im about to order some..
Thanks,

SMS


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Great shooting Sir, lead does it every time again.
> 
> I trust you did not leave any in the environment (?); like I personally care though.
> Just being P.C. with the topics recently is all.
> ...


Just a Question but will an animal really try and swallow a .45 cal lead ball. I can understand why they take in the smaller shot not known it's lead and mistaking it for gravel

Thx

Ndspecial


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Great shooting Sir, lead does it every time again.
> 
> I trust you did not leave any in the environment (?); like I personally care though.
> Just being P.C. with the topics recently is all.
> ...


Being PC? Stirring the pot more like.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Pet dogs will often swallow lead ammo ... not sure if it is because of the human smell or leather smell or what. Fish will sometimes swallow lead fishing weights if the lead has been handled by the fisherman who has also been handling bait or other fish.

Then there are frogs ....






Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

good shooting


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Me stirring the pot....

Nah not likely, try more like a bit of humour mate.

Cheers Allan


----------

